# Schwingenlager Gemini ST



## coffee_box (14. Februar 2010)

Grüße

Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob ich irgendwo die Möglichkeit habe ein passendes Lager für mein Gemini ST Hinterbau zu bekommen.
Hatte die Schwinge im Sommer ausgebaut, gereinigt, gefettet und eingebaut, da es etwas Spiel hatte. Ich dachte damit hätte sich das erledigt... jetzt hat es mit der Zeit wieder Spiel bekommen. Da das Lager schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat würde ich es gerne ersetzen.

Hat noch wer "zufällig" ein neues rum liegen, oder weiß wo ich ein her bekomme. Restbestände von bergwerk o.ä.

danke und frostiges Radeln!

der kaffee


----------



## Blaufuessler (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,

also bei meinem Pfadfinder sind alle Lager von HWG Wälzlager in Renningen. Im übrigen die gleiche Firma die auch Acros herstellt bzw. ist. Ich würd mal behaupten daß beim Gemini die gleichen Lager im Hauptlager zum Einsatz kommen. Vielleicht einfach mal bei HWG anfragen.

Wenn nicht solltest die Dinger auch von SKF o.ä bekommen, da ich nicht davon ausgehe, daß Bergwerk hier was aussergewöhnliches verbaut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_box (15. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Infos, ich habe HWG mal angeschieben.
Vll. wissen die es genau, ansonsten bin ich für weiteren Rat offen.

es grüßt der Kaffee


----------



## edü (15. Februar 2010)

wende dich mal an SLichti hier aus dem Forum


----------



## SLichti (15. Februar 2010)

@coffee...
hab ich lagernd, auch die Achsen und Einbauringe etc.
Sende mir einfach ne PN.

HWG ist ein Großhandel, da mußt Du dir den Schrank vollmachen mit den Lagern...

rideOn


----------



## coffee_box (15. Februar 2010)

hast ne pn

danke für eure hilfe


----------

